# "New Posts" and "Today's Posts" not working



## Beefnot (Jan 21, 2012)

Can someone help me figure this out? Beginning a couple weeks ago, when I am on my iPad, when I click "New Posts" it shows me diddly squat.  As a workaround I have been able to click "Today's Posts" from the Quick Links menu.  However tonight it is now doing the same thing and showing me jack squat.  

I have logged out and logged back on several times, cleared my history, and checked my TUG options.  I cant figure out. Any ideas?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 21, 2012)

Make sure cookies are enabled.  I had a similar problem on several websites on my iPhone, and that turned out to be the problem.  Yours may be something else, but it's something to check.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 21, 2012)

Michael, I just went into my iPad's safari settings and my cookies were already enabled.  However I chose to clear all my cookies, and now the New Posts are working again after I logged back into TUG.  Weird, don't know why that fixed it, but I will take it. Thanks much señor. Never would have thought of it.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 21, 2012)

This has happened to me since I started using my iPad (reported it a couple of years ago).  It doesn't happen on other boards that use a newer version of the software (if you google the issue, it was a known problem at one point).  It seems to work better if you always close the session when done, or move to a different website.  In other words, it seems to only happen when I try to reactivate a timed-out session.  HTH.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 21, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> This has happened to me since I started using my iPad (reported it a couple of years ago).  It doesn't happen on other boards that use a newer version of the software (if you google the issue, it was a known problem at one point).  It seems to work better if you always close the session when done, or move to a different website.  In other words, it seems to only happen when I try to reactivate a timed-out session.  HTH.



Dammit, it's doing it again. I went to some different websites and then came back but still no go. What the hell. They really need to upgrade the software or whatever it takes. Frustrating.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 21, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Dammit, it's doing it again. I went to some different websites and then came back but still no go. What the hell. They really need to upgrade the software or whatever it takes. Frustrating.



Yeah.  When will Apple fix this?   

Seriously, they bring out some equipment that doesn't work the same as most everything else, including their own desktops and laptops, and it's OUR responsibility to adapt to it?

We do need to update to a more recent version of vBulletin, but that's nowhere near to being the driving force.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> Yeah.  When will Apple fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> This has happened to me since I started using my iPad (reported it a couple of years ago).  It doesn't happen on other boards that use a newer version of the software (if you google the issue, it was a known problem at one point).  It seems to work better if you always close the session when done, or move to a different website.  In other words, it seems to only happen when I try to reactivate a timed-out session.  HTH.



Bookmark this link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew

Any time you click on that link you will get a fresh search.

If you use that link to access the BBS (which I do) you will get a screen that shows all new posts since you last logged in (assuming you have granted permission to TUG to store session cookies and retain your log-in information).  If you select that link another time while you are at the site, you will get the same list repeated, plus any new posts since you last searched.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bookmark this link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew



Doesn't work on iOS 5, Steve. Thanks Apple. And since this snag was brought up, the fanboys & girls blame those who foolishly 'upgraded'.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Doesn't work on iOS 5, Steve. Thanks Apple. And since this snag was brought up, the fanboys & girls blame those who foolishly 'upgraded'.
> 
> Jim



And the Apple fanboys and fangirls get irritated because the non-Apple uses of the world aren't reflexively prostrating themselves in front of the latest Apple products, chanting "We are not worthy. We are not worthy."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Doesn't work on iOS 5, Steve. Thanks Apple. And since this snag was brought up, the fanboys & girls blame those who foolishly 'upgraded'.
> 
> Jim



Are you saying that IOS 5 can't transmit a simple 40-character URL to an Apache server?

When the TUGBBS gets the string it simply serves up the same page you would get as if you clicked on "New Posts" after logging in.

If clicking "New Posts" serves up a list of "New Posts" then the problem is that your OS isn't transmitting the URL.  If that's the case it would seem that Apple should join the rest of the world instead of expecting the rest of the rest of the world to adapt to it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Are you saying that IOS 5 can't transmit a simple 40-character URL to an Apache server?



I'm not saying anything and have no idea what iOS 5 can't do. When I click the 'new posts' button, I get a box that says 'There are no new posts since your last visit' or words to that effect.

I haven't found a workaround, and apparently Apple hasn't either. It worked fine until the iOS 5 upgrade, and the latest 'bug fix' didn't.

It is a minor agrevation to click to renew the whole page, then scroll past the stickies to see what's new. Probably keeps me from replying to threads I only have passing interest in- like some of the various mini systems and areas where I have no knowledge. Probably to everyone's benefit.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2012)

pretty sure the new posts link is tied to your login cookie...id bet that is the source of your issue more than anything.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2012)

Alrighty then. I cleared the cookies, so that I will have to repopulate them and Lo and Behold- New Posts is working. 

It will be a PITA for a while, but I guess you guys are worth it.

Thanks for prodding me into doing it. I guess.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I'm not saying anything and have no idea what iOS 5 can't do. When I click the 'new posts' button, I get a box that says 'There are no new posts since your last visit' or words to that effect.
> 
> I haven't found a workaround, and apparently Apple hasn't either. It worked fine until the iOS 5 upgrade, and the latest 'bug fix' didn't.
> 
> ...


That's the message that comes up when you request new posts but the system doesn't have you logged in or there isn't a cookie stored indicating your last visit.  As Brian indicated that's a cookies issue.

Also be sure that in the process of moving to the new OS, that your TUG setting to remember you between site visits didn't get changed.


----------



## abbekit (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been having the same problem.  I'm not sure why this thread turned into a flame Apple and rip the people who use Mac products.  Many of us are now accessing these forums on our iPads, especially while on vacation using our timeshares.  

I don't know anything about computers but I do know that TUG is the only forum website where I have this problem.  It works fine OY and on the Flyertalk forum site.

The only way I can get it to work on TUG is to close the page, close the Safari app and shut off the iPad each time I want to access the "new posts" feature.


----------



## Safti (Jun 19, 2012)

*iPad vrs. Mac Air*

Well, I have no problem logging on to "today's posts" when using my Mac Air but I can't access "today's posts" at all on my IPad. There is no rhyme or reason. I've tried all the tricks and loopholes but nothing works. How is it possible that this is an Apple problem if it doesn't happen on my Mac? Has anyone figured out a way for us TUGGERS and Mac users to get around this?


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 20, 2012)

mhechtk said:


> Well, I have no problem logging on to "today's posts" when using my Mac Air but I can't access "today's posts" at all on my IPad. There is no rhyme or reason. I've tried all the tricks and loopholes but nothing works. How is it possible that this is an Apple problem if it doesn't happen on my Mac? Has anyone figured out a way for us TUGGERS and Mac users to get around this?


Yeh, I have the same problem with my iPad 2. Some times it works with new posts some times it dosent.....


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 20, 2012)

mhechtk said:


> Well, I have no problem logging on to "today's posts" when using my Mac Air but I can't access "today's posts" at all on my IPad. There is no rhyme or reason. I've tried all the tricks and loopholes but nothing works. How is it possible that this is an Apple problem if it doesn't happen on my Mac? Has anyone figured out a way for us TUGGERS and Mac users to get around this?



I have found that by modifying my Safari settings to navigate in "private mode", i am able to have "New Posts" and"Today's Posts" operate much more reliably, although eventually "New Posts" craps out much quicker than "Today's Posts". After awhile, I just sign out and sign back in to start the cycle all over again.  I would bet there is a way to fix this, but i would also make sure the bet doesn't require me to hold my breath.

Edit: actually, I close out of safari from the list of running programs altogether, then open a fresh safari session and sign in, then that fixes the problem temporarily until it craps out again.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Happens to me too (Ipad 2)*

I've learned to live with it.  I've tried many different scenarios thinking I will stumble on the answer.  Just when it gets working again and I think I solved it, it reverts back to finding nothing when I click "new posts".  

Maybe I'll try clicking my heals together three times... "there's no place like TUG, there's no place like TUG..."


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2012)

this is hopefully one of the issues we can attribute to running our outdated version of VB.

its certainly on my fingers crossed list for items that go away after we upgrade.


----------



## Safti (Jun 20, 2012)

*Upgrade*



TUGBrian said:


> this is hopefully one of the issues we can attribute to running our outdated version of VB.
> 
> its certainly on my fingers crossed list for items that go away after we upgrade.



I believe this may be an upgrade problem. When do you anticipate upgrading?


----------

